# Baytril liquid



## Daisy17 (Jan 11, 2007)

My cat was prescribed Baytril for a middle ear infection. I ordered it in liquid form so I could mix it in with her food and was told to give her 1 ml a day. 

I was just reading about this medication online and learned that it could potentially alter vision. From what I read, the recommended dose should not exceed 5 mg a day (in tablet form). The bottle I have says 22.7 mg/ml. So if I give her 1 ml a day in liquid form, I am giving her way more than the recommended amount. I am not really familiar with medications and dosages, and don't know if the "recommended" dosage by Bayer only really applies to the medication in tablet form. 

I'm definitely calling my vet tomorrow, but in the meantime, does anyone know about this?

Here is one of the links I got this information from:
http://www.fda.gov/cvm/baytrilDDL.htm


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Sorry, I don't know. But after reading that, I agree with calling your vet. You might want to make a copy of that, too, for the vet. He/she might be going by the label and not be aware of the recommendations for the lower dosage.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The attached link indicates that inner ear infections are particularly difficult to treat and require especially high doses of Baytril and you must be very diligent about getting it into her.

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_enrofloxacin.html

This has a section about ear infections and treatment as well

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_ea ... tions.html


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

If my vet prescribes Baytril, it's because it is absolutely the last resort drug of choice for a particular situation. A few years ago, I had one of the cats at the university hospital and they told me they never prescribe Baytril for cats anymore because of the risk of sudden and irreversible blindness it can cause.


----------



## Daisy17 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you for the links and suggestions!

In case anyone wants to know the outcome of my antibiotic question to the vet – during my full-on panic concerning the side effects and dosage, I conveniently skipped over the ml prescribed per kg/weight of the cat. So of course my concerns were unfounded and the prescribed amount is correct. So my cat is not going to lose her vision


----------

